# Clients Website



## Trip (Aug 23, 2003)

http://www.imediasw.com/

I finished it last week. I'm not too sure on how I feel about it, but it's exactly what the client wanted so he was very happy.  [Forgot to mention: everything was created by me 100% in photoshop. From the Icons, the logo, to the actually website.]

Let me know what you think.


----------



## bobw (Aug 23, 2003)

Nicely done 
4½ stars


----------



## mr. k (Aug 23, 2003)

It looks great, but in some places the absence of borders on the left, or the bottom really irks me.  But it does look nice, all I can do is preach about how tables suck and you really should use valid xhtml with css... But oh well ;^)
How did you like working for this client?  I'm thinking about starting to design some pages, and eventually I would like to charge for them, did you earn anything for it?  That would be a really cool way to get some spending money.


----------



## Androo (Aug 23, 2003)

that's awesome!


----------



## Trip (Aug 23, 2003)

Yea, for this entire project I got $100. I know it's not a lot for a logo, icons, website, and such...but it was all he could afford. Working with clients is really fun. It's scary in a way, kind of like sky diving because you don't know if your going to land on your feet or not. 

Thanks for the comments by the way! Keep them coming!


----------



## mr. k (Aug 23, 2003)

Yeah, do you actually have a design site or just the splash page on tannersite.com trip?


----------



## Trip (Aug 23, 2003)

We've been working on a website for more than a month now. It's coming along nicely! We won't have it up and running for at least three more weeks. We want it to be perfect.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 23, 2003)

haha... I really couldn't resist.
http://www.7nights.com/dkrprod/gwt_five.php


----------



## Trip (Aug 23, 2003)

Well then let me rephrase myself: we want to make a website that's perfect to us.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 23, 2003)

I would just try for the "good website," but that's just me I guess!
Is your firm a collaboration with a few friends?


----------



## Trip (Aug 24, 2003)

It's actually a real business. Where in we have highered employees working with us. Myself and a close friend run the business.


----------



## Arden (Aug 24, 2003)

Very well designed.  Very good color scheme, button layout, logo, etc.

2 issues:

I think it should be centered in the page because it will draw the viewer's attention better, especially at higher resolutions.  The way it is, it draws the viewer's attention to the left, at least on my monitor, and it's a little less ergonomic.
The pages do not scroll in IE 5.1/9.2.2, so the copywright at the bottom gets cut off.
You guys should buy out www.5url.com because you might be able to get them to look halfway decent.  I pity any company that hires them for their website...


----------



## mdnky (Aug 25, 2003)

Trip, not bad.  Only thing I noticed was what looked like a color mismatch from the logo image and the background applied to a table.   Very subtlle, doubt many would even notice it.  That, and the graphics look a bit fuzzy...actually the quality on them (all gifs I believe) seems to be less than optimal, is this because you're still working on the site or were you trying to slim it down for speed?  


Arden, I think a 5 year old could do better than whoever designs for that 5url.com....in fact I wonder if it is a 5yr old on a Wintel machine.....


----------



## Trip (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks againf or everybodys comments!!!

The site wasn't centered for design reasons, it really looks more appealing to be on the left. And I know about the scroll issue in IE. It's up to the companies programmer to fix that now.

The graphics were originally saved with the highest quality of compression so they shouldn't look too fuzzy. But I think the company changed them when they put the site up. Not sure.

Again, thanks!


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

Another thing... it's a little odd to go to the site and have it come up on the products page, even though it doesn't necessarily declare itself as such, because it throws off the navbar navigation.  I clicked the news page and glanced at it, and I clicked "Products," expecting to come up with a page I hadn't seen before, and it took me to the home page???  I'd suggest either retool this a little bit or reorganize the links at the top.

Mdnky:  That's exactly my point.  If Trip's company bought 5url, they could actually make the site look *good!*  And if not good, then at least not seizure-inducing.


----------



## mdnky (Aug 25, 2003)

Arden:  I doubt Trip's company would want to associated with that company...what could they stand to gain from buying out a company like that?  One look at 5url's site and the people wanting sites will run to Trip's company...<G>.

Plus, that ain't just seizure inducing....it made me want to jump out of the window and bang my head in the ground till I passed out.


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

Well, they need some sort of help... they're poisoning the server the site's sitting on.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 26, 2003)

Not to mention all the sites visitors...


----------



## Trip (Aug 26, 2003)

Maybe I should see if they want a new website from my company.


----------



## Arden (Aug 26, 2003)

That's what I had suggested!  Well, sort of...


----------



## xyle_one (Aug 27, 2003)

i like the site Trip. Good work on doing all the graphics, layout & php 

As for 5url, i almost vomited onto my monitor, projectile style.


----------



## Arden (Aug 27, 2003)

Tell them to fix the scroll issue already!

I noticed you (or someone) exchanged the logo and nav buttons... what prompted this?


----------



## Trip (Aug 27, 2003)

Like I said: I am no longer in control of anything that appears or happens to that website.

If you want to complain about scroll problem or something that has changed since my first post then please consider sending the company an e-mail complaint at: support@iMediaSW.com


----------

